# Anyone have an indoor wood rack they love?



## 1750 (Sep 22, 2013)

I want to buy or build something that sits next to the stove and holds 15-20 splits, kindling, paper, matches and keeps the wood dandruff from collecting on the floor.  

I've seen a couple of nice things posted here, but can't find them now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have an old antique wood box that was handed down. It holds several days worth of wood and keeps most of the mess inside.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 22, 2013)

I use a 4' dia wood ring as my wood holder. It holds wood neatly, up high and fairly secure. My wife got me a wicker basket that holds my kindling and newspaper, and I have a small space between the two that I put my small 'starter' splits. It took a few years to get to where it is but now I'm comfortable with it.

In the dead of winter the ring will hold 2.0-2.5 days of wood, so it's also a mental thing knowing what I have and when I'll need to refill it.


----------



## 1750 (Sep 22, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I have an old antique wood box that was handed down. It holds several days worth of wood and keeps most of the mess inside.



If only your ancestors would have left that to me...  
Thanks for the idea.  I could build that.   
btw -- that stone/tile hearth is gorgeous.


My Oslo heats my home said:


> I use a 4' dia wood ring as my wood holder. It holds wood neatly, up high and fairly secure. My wife got me a wicker basket that holds my kindling and newspaper, and I have a small space between the two that I put my small 'starter' splits. It took a few years to get to where it is but now I'm comfortable with it.
> 
> In the dead of winter the ring will hold 2.0-2.5 days of wood, so it's also a mental thing knowing what I have and when I'll need to refill it.



Did you mount the ring on the wall?   And, does it somehow collect the crud that falls off the splits?


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 22, 2013)

1750 said:


> Did you mount the ring on the wall?   And, does it somehow collect the crud that falls off the splits?


 
No not mounted, it's a standard type steel firewood ring, 2 hoops and a couple of feet. No, it doesn't collect the debris that falls. That may be a good thing for me to look into though.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 22, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> No not mounted, it's a standard type steel firewood ring, 2 hoops and a couple of feet. No, it doesn't collect the debris that falls.


I like the way those look. I've got a 40-incher made of solid round stock (with the spacer rod) over at my MIL's house that I got used from a stove store for forty bucks. I've got a rubber-backed carpet mat under it so when the wood gets low I can lift the hoop off the mat, then carry the mat outside and shake it off. Been thinking of getting a hand-held vacuum for over there, since the room is carpeted and MIL likes things tidy....


----------



## waltdog (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a company that makes some really nice ones:

http://www.enclume.com/FireplaceHearth/tabid/70/CatID/19/Default.aspx

AA bit spendy but they are hand made in USA .

I have the LR5 and really like it


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 23, 2013)

waltdog - those are really nice units.  

interesting - their retail store locator tells me there's no locations within a 1,000 mile radius of a Michigan zip code .    Online is good....


----------



## rideau (Sep 23, 2013)

I have two  4  foot circular racks sold by the smithy in Merrickville.  They are iron, and have a cast bird at the apex...quite pretty and very functional.  Each holds enough wood for 2 1/2 days with the Fireview, 3 with the Progress Hybrid.  The craftsman has moved to the Prairies, I am told, alas.

The design is good.

I keep a waterhog mat under the rack.  It holds all the debris really well.  About once every month or every other month...whenever it needs it depending on my wood...I move the rack aside when it is empty and carry the mat to the sliding glass door, shake it out well.  Don't spill any debris off the mat walking to the door, so nice and clean.  The mat also holds water well if you happen to bring wood in during a rain or snow storm.  Got mine in a deep blue, so it looks fine near the stove.  Have a large old copper washtub for my gloves, kindling, firestarter, matches and one big "emergency" ironwood log that has been there about seven years now.  Out of sight, out of mind.  Someday I may be glad it is there.


----------



## akbear (Sep 23, 2013)

this may seem rather odd, but I almost opted for one of these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KD9RJM as I live in a wooded area rife with carpenter ants, but as it doesn't qualify for free shipping to my location I may just go back to the original idea of lining a kitchen base cabinet with sheet metal as I have a 6 ft section under a window adjacent to the stove that I could put in a countertop and base cabinets (as if extra counter and storage cabinets wouldn't be an welcomed addition anyhow)


----------



## Todd (Sep 23, 2013)

I got this one from Plow & Hearth. It holds enough wood for at least  3 days and sits inside a pan that catches all the crap.


----------



## Lakeside (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's the one Todd is talkin about. +1

http://www.plowhearth.com/small-tubular-steel-oval-wood-rack-and-cover_p10123.html


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 23, 2013)

I  built one last year, but found the detritus underneath to be too much of a pain.
I'm going back to the galvanized, round, short washtub thingy that contains all that stuff unless I can find something nicer that also works better.
Handles on it allow me to dump it outside very easily. It's a bit noisy when loading it, so it's going on a small throw rug that hopefully will act as a muffler.


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 23, 2013)

akbear said:


> this may seem rather odd, but I almost opted for one of these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KD9RJM as I live in a wooded area rife with carpenter ants, but as it doesn't qualify for free shipping to my location I may just go back to the original idea of lining a kitchen base cabinet with sheet metal as I have a 6 ft section under a window adjacent to the stove that I could put in a countertop and base cabinets (as if extra counter and storage cabinets wouldn't be an welcomed addition anyhow)


I have the 24 gallon version of that and use it as a garbage can in my kitchen... it's awesome.  Super sturdy and the foot pedal is the best invention ever.


----------



## akbear (Sep 23, 2013)

jeffesonm said:


> I have the 24 gallon version of that and use it as a garbage can in my kitchen... it's awesome. Super sturdy and the foot pedal is the best invention ever.



I may have to resort to that one day, my beagle seems to think garbage cans are some sort of oracle that must be consulted regularly.


----------



## Stax (Sep 23, 2013)

I use this.  Pack it full and your good for 3-4 days.


----------



## adrpga498 (Sep 23, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> I like the way those look. I've got a 40-incher made of solid round stock (with the spacer rod) over at my MIL's house that I got used from a stove store for forty bucks. I've got a rubber-backed carpet mat under it so when the wood gets low I can lift the hoop off the mat, then carry the mat outside and shake it off. Been thinking of getting a hand-held vacuum for over there, since the room is carpeted and MIL likes things tidy....


----------



## adrpga498 (Sep 23, 2013)

I  have the same hoop with the carpet also. 2 great minds think alike


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought this was an interesting idea, if I ever get some free time I may make one with some modifications, something a little less high but wider with casters so I can roll it to the door for a reload.

http://thecavenderdiary.com/2011/11/06/plumbing-pipe-firewood-holder/


----------



## DianeB (Sep 24, 2013)

I just use a Condar Tuff Duck (large)  tote to bring in the wood. It hold 2 -3 loads for me. Keeps all the debris contained.

http://www.condar.com/tuffduck_fireplace.html

http://www.condar.com/logcarrier_fireplace.html

I buy the one that is 22 inches which is the log carrier version of the tote.  If your wood is not that long, you could get by with the 19 inch version

These can be purchased on Amazon.  The bag holds up great. Easy to fill and easy to carry.   I did insert a sturdy piece of cardboard on the bottom of the tote to add more structure for when the bag is empty. 

I only like to handle the wood once to cut down on the debris.  I fill the bag from wood shed, tote it in.  Set in down a safe distance from the stove.  When I go to fill, I pull the tote to the front of the stove and start transferring the wood from the tote to the fire box.  Works for me, otherwise I would be sweeping up all the time.


----------



## Ehouse (Sep 24, 2013)

Look for an aquarium or plant stand.  Usually cheap at lawn sales etc..  Separate shelves let you categorize your wood.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 24, 2013)

Unfortunately, we don't have the room for a rack.....just keep refilling the carry bag, and slide it under the chair....would likely use and old steamer trunk if we had room


----------



## 1750 (Sep 24, 2013)

These are all some great options!  I really appreciate you sharing your solutions to this.

Thanks again!


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 24, 2013)

1750 said:


> I want to buy or build something that sits next to the stove and holds 15-20 splits, kindling, paper, matches and keeps the wood dandruff from collecting on the floor.
> 
> I've seen a couple of nice things posted here, but can't find them now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
This is what I use--it works extremely well and contains the mess.  It holds about 1.5-2 loads in a large stove.

http://www.plowhearth.com/large-galvanized-steel-hearth-tub_p11784_s2011_d4000_c1031.html


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about making one in the next few weeks. I have drafted a few ideas. I would make it out of wood, not metal. I'm thinking something like an outdoor rack, but with a large tub, or bottom area that would collect all the debris that would fall. I would stain it to match my floors most likely. I think it would be nice to have a nicely stained wood rack that I made filled with wood I cut and split, sitting next to the hearth I'm building. (too many projects going on in my head at once!)


----------



## rideau (Sep 24, 2013)

Teutonicking:  That's what I have by my fire for gloves, matches, firestarter etc (and I large emergency ironwood log):  an old copper wash basin.

Have the double round racks for my firewood.  Both work well.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 24, 2013)

rideau said:


> Teutonicking:  That's what I have by my fire for gloves, matches, firestarter etc (and I large emergency ironwood log):  an old copper wash basin.
> 
> Have the double round racks for my firewood.  Both work well.


 
I like it a lot.  That plus this high-walled log carrier really cuts down on the mess and debris. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089PCJMK/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dix (Sep 24, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> I like the way those look. I've got a 40-incher made of solid round stock (with the spacer rod) over at my MIL's house that I got used from a stove store for forty bucks. I've got a rubber-backed carpet mat under it so when the wood gets low I can lift the hoop off the mat, then carry the mat outside and shake it off. Been thinking of getting a hand-held vacuum for over there, since the room is carpeted and MIL likes things tidy....



I have a similar set up. Around the other door to the den (double french doors on both ides of the FP ... talking the PE here) I have a small cart that holds kindling, newspapers, my starter boxes, etc. Works well.

As for the rug, I vacuum a few times a week, and use a dust pan some times. Hardwood floors, no carpet (I HATE wall to wall ).


----------

